# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  اونایی که مدرک روزانه گرفتن (یا همون تحصیل رایگان) میتونن پزشکی انتخاب کنند؟

## amir.tk

سلام
دبیر شمیم ازم خواست که از کسایی که مطلع هستن بپرسم:
اونایی که مدرک روزانه گرفتن (یا همون تحصیل رایگان) میتونن پزشکی انتخاب کنند؟
انگار شنیده نمیشه. میخواد اگاه بشه
لطفا جواب بدید!

----------


## bbehzad

مومي | سراسري - ابهام در يك بند دفترچه

*متن درخواست :*
باسلام و خسته نباشيد من ميخواستم بدونم اين بند از دفترچه شامل من كه كارداني هوشبري روزانه (رايگان) خوندم ميشه.يعني رشته هاي علوم پزشكي قبول شم بايد شهريه بدم چون ابهام داره و مشخص نشده كاردان ها مشمول اين قانون هستن يا خير. 
اين بند: همچنين در خصوص رشته هاي گروه علوم پزشكي نيز با توجه به محدوديت امكانات دانشگاه ها و موسسات اموزش عالي دولتي و لزوم توزيع عادلانه فرصت هاي موجود بين تمامي متقاضيان، شركت مجدد ان دسته از داوطلباني كه قبلاً با استفاده از امكانات دولتي (اموزش رايگا ن ) تحصيلات خود را در رشته اي به اتمام رسانيده اند، در ازمون سراسري پذيرش دانشجو براي ورود مجدد به دانشگاه هاي دولتي و تحصيل در كليه رشته هايي كه پذيرش از مقطع ديپلم صورت مي گيرد، امكان پذير نمي باشد. اين قبيل داوطلبان و متقاضيان در صورت تمايل م ي توانند صرفاً براي تحصيل در پرديس هاي خودگردان و ظرفيت مازاد در رشته هاي گ روه پزشكي ثب ت نام نمايند و در صورت قبولي در ازمون سراسري، با پرداخت شهريه ادامه تحصيل دهند. ضمناً مقررات مربوط به تعهدات و طرح نيروي انساني براي رشته هاي مشمول مرتبط با گروه پزشكي به قوت خود باقي است.

*تاریخ ارسال پاسخ :*
١٣٩٤/١١/٢٦-١١:٠١

*پاسخ :*
با سلام 
مطابق با بند (و) صفحه 5 دفترچه راهنماي ازمون سراسري سال 1395 در خصوص رشته هاي گروه علوم پزشكي نيز با توجه به محدوديت امكانات دانشگاهها و موسسات اموزش عالي دولتي و لزوم توزيـع عادلانه فرصتهاي موجود بين تمامي متقاضيان، شركت مجدد ان دسته از داوطلباني كه قبلاً با استفاده از امكانات دولتـي (امـوزش رايگـان) تحصيلات خود را در رشتهاي به اتمام رسانيده اند، در ازمون سراسري پذيرش دانشجو براي ورود مجدد به دانشگاههاي دولتـي و تحصـيل در كليه رشتههايي كه پذيرش از مقطع ديپلم صورت ميگيرد، امكانپذير نميباشد. اين قبيل داوطلبان و متقاضيان در صورت تمايـل مـيتواننـد صرفاً براي تحصيل در پرديسهاي خودگردان و ظرفيت مازاد در رشته هاي گـروه پزشـكي ثبـتنـام نماينـد و در صـورت قبـولي در ازمـون سراسري، با پرداخت شهريه ادامه تحصيل دهند. ضمناً مقررات مربوط به تعهدات و طرح نيروي انساني براي رشته هاي مشمول مرتبط با گـروه پزشكي به قوت خود باقي است
دارندگان مدرك كارداني پيوسته و ناپيوسته: براي دوره هاي روزانه و شبانه گروه پزشكي مي توانند اقدام نمايند دارندگان مدرك كارشناسي ناپيوسته همه دوره ها براي براي دوره هاي روزانه و شبانه گروه پزشكي مي توانند اقدام نمايند دارندگان مدارك روزانه كارشناسي پيوسته: فقط براي پرديسهاي خودگردان و مازاد بر ظرفيت گروه پزشكي مي توانند اقدام نمايند دارندگان مدارك غير روزانه كارشناسي پيوسته اعم از شبانه و غيرانتفاعي و مجازي و پيام نور و نيمه حضوري و دانشگاه علمي كاربردي و دانشگاه ازاد: فقط براي دوره هاي روزانه و شبانه گروه پزشكي مي توانند اقدام نمايند دارنگان مدارك ارشد ناپيوسته و بالاتر مورد احتساب وضعيت انان بر اساس مدرك كارشناسي انهاست و نه مدرك ارشد و بالاتر دارندگان مدارك كارشناسي ارشد پيوسته روزانه نيز وضعيت انان همانند فارغ التحصيلان دوره هاي روزانه كارشناسي پيوسته مي باشد.. شايان ذكر است منعي براي انتخاب رشته هاي پزشكي دانشگاه ازاد از نظر اين سازمان وجود ندارد و مراتب را بايد از مركز ازمون دانشگاه ازاد اسلامي پيگيري نماييد

----------


## bbehzad

خلاصش اینه کارشناسای روزانه نمیتونن دوباره رایگان پزشکی بخونن.

----------


## bbehzad

من از شخص اگاهی پرسیدم ظاهرا پارسال بچه های کارشناسی زیاد از وزارت بهداشت سوال پرسیدن درمورد این مساله وزارت بهداشتم متوجه موضوع شدن و دیدن طرفدارای زیادی داره گفتن پولی تر شه.یعنی این مملکت برعکسه اعتراض کنی لج میکنن.وزارت بهداشت راحت قانون دیوان عدالتو دور زد.

----------


## drmoslem

ببخشید خیلی رک میگم 
ای خاک بر سر اون وزارت بهداشت که فقط فکر پر کردن جیب خودشون هستن و فقط برا قشر بی درد و پول دار قانون میریزه

----------


## drmoslem

مرد را دردی اگر باشد خوش است
درد بی دردی علاجش آتش است

----------


## lily7

تحصیل دوباره در روزانه امکان پذیر نیست ولی پردیس ها و داشنگاه ازاد منعی ندارد .

----------

